# Warner- "The BEAST!!!!! has been found!!.......



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Brutus said:


> just get them to knock down the price.. because it's not a complete set, and you ..."don't know" if you can find parts for it


" I'll get back to you tomarow Brian."..........



B, he's already on my bad side.....:sneaky2: NOW!!!!!!,,, the game begins.....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

$600.00 and the offer was rejected ... I explained to him that without those accessories it's going to be a hard sell at the price your asking.... wished him good luck in selling her, she is a great saw -That is as long as everything is there and it's in good condition..but maybe someone that is closer will take her.... 

Purchasing machinery by pictures & information alone is difficult sometimes..along with the expense of shipping..and this was one of those times.... it's all good!:thumbsup: 


This is the new saw on the bidding block,,, and she is exceptional.....:thumbsup: 

Comes with the Quadrant,Miter Ga, and the "E" style fence....this Oliver 88-D is one saw I wouldn't mind having in my shop, not at all. My dream saw is the 260-D , no doubt about it IMPO. The only reason I would like the 260-D is because of the rotating Dual drives....just makes switching from ripping to cross cut or Dado so easy....and the sliding table is definite +:thumbsup: Darce knows -


Again, 
This Oliver 88-D is on the other side of the country...I wonder what the shipping would be.............:laughing: 

I love this 88-D....:thumbup: but the expenses just to get it here... 


B,


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

How much are you wanting to pay for delivery service? :whistling

I can hook you up if you get anything within 300 miles of me.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

That sucks about the saw, B. Hope ya find a new toy soon!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I pm'd Brian about one I found too, one of the 260-d's. Really neat saw, but just like Brians find....nothing there for accessories. I still have the guys email and I was thinking of sending him a message saying 250. It's scrap metal. Could retrofit some fence on it, but it is definitely not in the same shape as Brian's.

Oh to find one intact....


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

My dad has a bunch of this stuff in his factory warehouse. Most of it is really high end massive shapers, saws, sanders, jointers, bandsaws, and some router stuff. I walked through it once and it was pretty cool, mostly stuff from the 40's-50's I would imagine.

Mike


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> My dad has a bunch of this stuff in his factory warehouse. Most of it is really high end massive shapers, saws, sanders, jointers, bandsaws, and some router stuff. I walked through it once and it was pretty cool, mostly stuff from the 40's-50's I would imagine.
> 
> Mike



Well quit holding out on us.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Aaron Berk said:


> How much are you wanting to pay for delivery service? :whistling
> 
> I can hook you up if you get anything within 300 miles of me.


Hey , thanks Aaron- this deal is over and it's all good:thumbsup:- I can't see paying full price in this situation 



WarnerConstInc. said:


> Well quit holding out on us.:laughing:


 Ditto!:laughing: :jester: 

I recieved an Email from the seller of the 88-D-No shipping - he is in a Home Shop with no forklift. 

The hunt continues.......











B,


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

http://frederick.craigslist.org/tls/2537160099.html

Check this one out Brian.......

Oliver 260D


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

tgeb said:


> http://frederick.craigslist.org/tls/2537160099.html
> 
> Check this one out Brian.......
> 
> Oliver 260D


That looks like a nice find Tom. Accessories are all there it looks like.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you very much Tom, :thumbsup: She is a gem, I just want to get some more info about the arbor trunion assembly not making it to the top.

You guys know any shippers that are reasonable in your neck of the woods?:blink:


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Thank you very much Tom, :thumbsup: She is a gem, I just want to get some more info about the arbor trunion assembly not making it to the top.
> 
> You guys know any shippers that are reasonable in your neck of the woods?:blink:
> 
> ...


I think there was one listed on owwm Brian. For like 1600 bucks. It was in texas though.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
I just received the email back, there is a problem with the arbor swing not allowing the blade to come all the way up top dead center. I am hoping that they will send me some pictures of this problem so I can get a better idea of whats going on there. It does come with both miter gauges which is a plus. It really looks like a nice 260 from what I see:thumbsup: 

Thank you very much Tom for thinking of me,,,,:thumbup::thumbsup:


Well see where this one goes....:whistling:laughing:


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think there was one listed on owwm Brian. For like 1600 bucks. It was in texas though.




I just found that one earlier D, thank you:thumbsup: but something is up with the electrics, he says he tried running it off his RPC and things didn't go to well and thinks they are 440vlt motors even though the spec plate says 220. 

It may be 220/440 vlt and may be wired for 440 , just doesn't make any sense, know what I mean...:blink:

There is a lot missing with that saw and now we go back to the 1st page of this thread. It will cost me an arm and a leg to get all the accessories that are missing, not to mention the end table for the E type fence is gone...

I was thinking about it but, well for what I will have to put into it financially , and those miter gauges/fence and table are going to be very difficult to find IMO. 

I sent him a pm with a slew of questions,,,, but this one sounds like its been cannibalized ..... He is asking $1300.00 as is .....but all that's missing will run more than the asking price.....:blink::laughing:


Thanks D:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

TOM!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


HELLO!!!!!!!!!!! Guess what I am going to ask you .......:blink: :laughing: 





I just got off the phone.......... things are cooking......!!!!!!!:clap::thumbup: ..Do you accept paypal...$$$$$$ :laughing:


I am on it like..... "white on Ri..."..........ahhhhhh ......let's try ....... "like Lac puke in alchohol".....:laughing:

B,


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have never done "PayPal"

How can I help? 

Just don't make it too difficult for me....[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well talk..PM.I will compensate you:thumbsup:.I am seriously considering her..:clap::thumbup:.. But before I put the horse before the cart I am going to check into the shipping... He has no Fork lift , so I am looking onto this .... Do you know anyone with a forklift that can lift her onto to a shipping truck?


Thanks for responding Tom, if you can't help, I understand...:thumbsup: 






B,


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Brian,
You might check into a tilt bed (a tow truck flat bed) A lot of machinery is moved on them. You pay more per mile, but loading & unlaoding is simpler. You just tilt, & winch machine on. A good pallet jack should be able to maneuver it around to load & unload, as long as there is a hard floor.
Joe


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Thanks for the input Joe...:thumbsup: 

The bottom line is , whatever is going to be less expensive but yet will get it here in NY in one piece.... 

I am not even at that stage of the game yet.... My offer may get rejected... it's not ridiculous,,, but there is the riving knife missing, one of the pins for the Gage, he doesn't know if the other motor works , it won't make it to "0" plumb, ... I could be buying a wallet sucking device instead of a table saw, I have to contend with making arrangements to get someone over there to pick it up and place her in or on a truck, also, before any of this happens, I hope Tom can check her out for me... compensation of coarse... so it really adds up pretty dam quick........... 


Well see where this goes...:thumbup: I am an optimist but am ready for reallity.....:thumbsup: 

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
My offer was submitted about 15 min ago,hopefully this one is going to work out.....

I found out what may be causing the bevel trunnion from reaching top dead center but it is going to involve taking the table top off, hopefully it is nothing major.....otherwise.  the money pit begins. :laughing:


I am hoping to hear back from the owner soon and thank you for the lead on this beast Tom :thumbsup: if it goes through, you,ll be hearing from me....:thumbsup:

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ah,,,,,,

what's the word I am looking for.......we have some things to work out but i think it is SOLD!!!!!!! :clap::clap:





Yoo Hoo....... Mr. Excavator........:whistling where are you... .. we need to ........:laughing:



B,:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What did you have to pay for that bad boy?

1/2 what he was asking?

What year is it?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

D! 

you want me to display the fruits of all my hard physiological work here!!!!! I'll pm you the number but it ain't goin up here.....:no: THEN you can spread the jelly.....:laughing:

He seams like a decent guy, he's in a bind and is trying to finish his garage he's building for his shop,,, but then I think to myself...he may be playing the same psychological game with me.." let me get this straight", Your building a wood shop and selling the caviar"..... really!:blink: ..

What I have as far as expenses are the unknowns,,,Tom, the shipping.... my parts & labor to fix the blasted thing......etc,,etc,,etc,,and his weapon of choice is the garage....:blink::laughing: 

The deal is hovering over a $200.00 ...... + to his side... 

I have to pay Tom to rig her,palatize her and drop her off at a shipping dock... shipping... then some bearings for the drives ANOTHER VFD..........WTF ...when does it stop!!!!!!:laughing:

ahhh by the time all is said and done.... it will be around $4000.00 


I hate this addiction!!!!!! I have the American in pieces....a guard to finish,,that's ANOTHER $350.00, the Oliver 117A ,,,there some parts I need for that to.... ahhhhhh............... this is a bad, bad hobby Darce....:laughing:


B,

PS: D,,,, it's 2011.....Kinda confused about your question....:laughing:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Would it be wise to just invest into a large Rotary Phase Converter?

I'm not overly versed in the 3ph world, but don't RFC handle multiple machines?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes it would Arron.... RPC... 

But I am strictly a VFD man...there are pros & con's to both. 

But a VFD is just an awesome piece of modern technology.... the reason most go RPC is because of the costs for a VFD running off of single ph 220/240 for every single machine... and the costs go up dramatically at 5hp/19 amp rating...

but to be honest,
It's all who you know and where you go....:whistling 

I paid $500.00 for 2 new "old" Yaskawa VFD stock ... rated at 5hp for both VFD's -and that is including shipping... 

Digital, remote,,, keypad input...all the options, for/rev rpm adjustment, frequency adjustment .... ahhhhh they are frickin awesome!!!:thumbup: 

Also,
sure I spent some coin but I can sell these machines to anyone that has single phase 220/240,,, which I will never do - over my dead body... and that is the only way that will happen...."over my dead body".....:laughing::thumbup:

But from experience as far as re-sale... these machines move much faster on the market if there is not much you have to do other than running a 220/240 line with a recep. 

It is a less expensive route to go with RPC.... no doubt about it...and they really are nice because you can run multiple machines depending on the size of the RPC.....:thumbsup: But let me just say this.,... you have to try out a VFD to understand through your own experience why I like them so much....

It all depends on what is going to work best for you.....:thumbsup:

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

RPC all the way. It would have saved Brian about a 1000 bucks.

I do see the use for a vfd on a lathe or an old single speed shaper but, that is about it.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

My brother runs a VFD on his milling machine (he builds choppers) and loves it.

I'm pretty ignorant on the subject, just wanted to get my nose in here :laughing:


Thanks for the pertinent subject matter B.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

By the way guys, if you buy old iron and need it moved, and have a little patience, you can post it here, and someone looking to pay fuel expenses will jump on it. Freight brokers watch this site also. http://www.ytmag.com/cgi-bin/haulquery.pl


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have about 800 bucks in everything associated with my RPC.

That includes: 

#6 3 wire to feed the control panel
My control panel W/push button start
My 10hp idler motor
My 3 phase panel and breakers
All my strand wire, conduit, plugs, boxes, etc.

I can turn everything on at one time, if I want too.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

There you go!!!!!:thumbsup: 



B,:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Joasis.....

Trying to tell me something.......:laughing::laughing::laughing:

YA,,,,, I AM LOOKING,,, ,,,,:thumbup::laughing::laughing:

So how do we do this!.







.. I have a dock it can go to here in Buffalo.... just need the wheels and the pedal to the metal to get her here ...:laughing:

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Just get a trailer and go get it. You just have to drive through PA.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't have the time D,,, and to be honest,,, it's not worth it to me,...

.. if it was 3 hrs away I would do it D, I picked up all my machines except the Moak 32" special... this is a 7.5 hr trip...... 375 miles....I would have to work it out with my buddy Tim and use his trailer,,, and NO! I am not buying a trailer..... this addiction is bad enough...:laughing: my weekend is shot.....etc..etc...  man 

I need some time for me...... If I can't get my 9 1/2 fingers on her for what I want then.... 

what's that saying.... 

" if you love something then you have to let it go"... "if it comes back to you".... "than it was meant to be"......:thumbup: best I could do with the assimilation crap....:laughing: :laughing:

B,:thumbsup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have bought and sold equipment all over the place, and I use patience and more patience to get a deal to move it. You never want to call a broker directly and tell them you need anything shipped that is less then a truckload. It is referred to as LTL in the industry....less then a load, and they will gouge you to move a table saw a few hundred miles. 

The site I pointed you to...now....lots of guys who buy and sell antique tractors, trucks, cars, and parts use it. You post the state you have something in, and where you need it, or close...like for me, Oklahoma City, 60 miles away, but closer then Indianapolis...and what it is, what it weighs, and how it will get loaded, and what you are offering to get it moved. Typically, it used to be .50 cents a mile. But sometimes you can get a shipping box hauled for a few hundred bucks across country. 

I got an International 150 trackloader hauled for $800 nearly 1500 miles.....by waiting about 4 days and a trucker needed fuel money to get to a better paying load.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I bet someone on owwm is making that trip.....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you J,
But I need to first see if Tom is available, and then get it to a dock there, and if it sits there until they get a full load,, that's fine with me as long as it's safe,,,and within a week.... 
The moak shipping was all set up by the prior owner.. and it was cheap for him ...

I will look into your link and see what happens... but Tom is the key here... not to stress you out Tom....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Thanks J! :thumbup: 

True D, but I believe that is in September... I don't want to wait... deals fall appart,,, stuff happens....
and I have to work around Tom , if he can do this...great....but... it's work season...

B,


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> and if it sits there until they get a full load


These people have different siz and types vehicles they use. My son had a Motorcycle engine delivered by some guy in a 1/2 ton van.

Some have 250's, different size and type trailers, etc..

What I am saying is there may be no wait for a full oad like you are thinking.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I Agree....Thank you Boe,,,,.,...that's a thought...:thumbsup:
But write now.... I am like a deer in the headlights......:blink:

I don't know how to go about this.... other than J's link... which by the way.... is looking pretty good!!!!! 

what's a 375 mile trip worth to someone.... $500.00:blink: I don't know about this shipping stuff... seriously,,, deer in the headlights....:blink::laughing: 

If I can get this transprted here for $800.00 ...That works for me....:thumbsup:


what I do know... it's expensive.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.







....:laughing:



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

leave right now, you will be back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

So, B... I've been wondering... ya got an ol' lady? What does she think of these machines? Mine tells me off for buy tape measures when they go on sale...

"whatta ya need 2 MORE for... ya already have 10!"

What does she know :laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I'll get those specks to you for the pins Joe, just been insanely busy with work .....good problem to have...:laughing:

Love that lathe you have and thanks for the offer...:thumbsup:



B,:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Joe,








First off, sorry I didn't get this to you sooner, been busy trying to finish up the Moak 32" .....never ending project....LOL 

Anyway,

Here is the diagram and specs on the pins for the 88D - . I always throw my attachment up here so you can blow them up, click the attachment, a separate window will come up with the pic, then click it again and it will will open in another new window, + sign comes up for your pointer click on the pic and you will be able to see it clearly and larger....
Can you make 4 pins?:blink: - the pins that came with it are,,,OK but it would be nice to have a fresh set..... 

Like I said,
I don't expect you to do this for nothing... so let me know what you want....

Thank you....:thumbsup: 


B,


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Metric? :no:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Brian,
Since 1" = 25.4mm, 
It looks like 1" x 1/4" at knurl, .364" x 5/8" at shank, & .4906" at shaft. Are you sure it isn't 1/2" at shaft? Maybe it's worn down? 

How would you feel about using a hex head at the knurl? That way if the pin is stuck, you could put a wrench on it to free it. I suspect the original knurl had pliars taken to them more than a few times. If I cut them from a medium grade bolt, they will be fairly hard too.
Just a suggestion, but either way is ok.

I should be able to get to them fairly soon. I'll let you know when ready to ship. 

Joe


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me, :thumbsup:


Sorry about the choice of measurement unit.....can you tell I am not a machinest .....:laughing:

And I have Tin to rub it in my face to boot......:laughing:

Anyhow,

When I put the gauge on that's what it came out to, it's just a few thousandths of an inch under....very,very,close to 1/2" on the diameter...my Gage is just a simple mm/inch digital gauge but it is very accurate for what I use it for...
The pin shaft is worn , very slightly....if you take the mm dimension and convert to inches, not in decimal - it comes out to 1/2" 


The pins come out fairly easy, just a slight twist and their out. You need to be able to get them out easy to move the fence or use the quadrant on the radius gauge ....

I'll check it again tomorrow to make sure...but I think those measurements are good. I'm going to get some cold 1/2" steel tomorrow to check the fit and see how it works out...if that works, maybe I could use that and you could turn just the shank and knob section- I could tap out the shaft and mount the knob section on with a hex head bolt.....recess it....you'LL have the center point on the knob area, ..what do you think....?:blink:


I am trying to keep this as original as possible....



Do You have paypal, ?


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm,
You said strobe light Joe.......:no: well,That's not entirely an accurate statement..... all I will say is - "it's an option"....

I am so close to getting the Moak completed..... Have the custom made electric box all fabricated and the control box as well. Finishing those up today ....hopefully. I had to work on the electrical yesterday, lots of tricky areas to run wire............

I swapped VFD's from the YASKAWA-G -CIMR series to the GPD/315-V7 - I'm using the G for the 88D. I'm wondering if I should use the dynamic breaking option on the GPD..:blink:...:laughing:.......:jester:

I refurbished the upper and lower guides- look brand new now and work like a charm:thumbsup:. I discovered a new material for the guides.........they were metal, and still are ....it was very,very noisy.......not anymore...... super quite and smooth..

Pictures will be up shortly...........I'll have a full breakdown on what's been done and the cost involved with the restoration....I'm afraid to look.... I put everything in separate folders for all of my machinery in a file cabinet.....the Moak folder looks like it's pregnant .....:laughing:




B,:thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

What does all that mean in English, B.? :laughing:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Brian,
The dimension you gave is about 1/100" under 1/2".

Don't you have some steel 1/2" drill bits around? Maybe some undersize ones as well? If so, see what goes, & no goes in holes. 

It could be that they undersized the pins to allow for some misalignment of hole sets? I can't tell form here.

Joe


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

It means the flux capacitor won't fit cause the Johnson rod I have is to small........:whistling....:laughing:

Do you want to see the manual......:blink:


http://palatek2.datamine.net/manuals/V7_Technical_Manual.pdf


..let's see what JF's face looks like....maybe something like this- :blink:....:laughing:...:jester:

Page 17 .."peramiters N-1 through N-179...programing....

But I actually understand it...:laughing:



Hey Joe,
Yea, no that's fine...don't worry about it, I'd rather have it larger....

.....I can sand it down if need be.....Its a very snug fit...


Thank you.....



B,:thumbsup:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> When I put the gauge on that's what it came out to, it's just a few thousandths of an inch under....very,very,close to 1/2" on the diameter...my Gage is just a simple mm/inch digital gauge but it is very accurate for what I use it for...
> The pin shaft is worn , very slightly....if you take the mm diminution and convert to inches, not in decimal - it comes out to 1/2"
> B,


Brian,
The number you put on the drawing isn't "a few thou under 1/2", it's almost 1/100 under....big difference.
By chance did you mean to type 12.64mm instead of 12.46mm?
12.64mm is a few thou under 1/2".....= .498 to the nearest thou.

12.64 makes a lot more sense.

Lay off the caffeine & remeasure!:laughing:
I only want to get the specs right,
Joe


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Ill go over the measurements again Joe,
Part of the problem is I was getting different measurements up & down the pin...i will get back to you on that tomorrow, I'm not in my shop write now.


B,:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Ill go over the measurements again Joe,
> Part of the problem is I was getting different measurements up & down the pin...i will get back to you on that tomorrow, I'm not in my shop write now.
> 
> 
> B,:thumbsup:


That is because the pins are tapered.:laughing:

Just call Oliver and pay for the drawing on the pins.:whistling Then you will know.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Just the tip D, just the tip, the shank is supposed to be the same diameter up to the knob base....after the taper.




Your new avatar is so fitting.....
Trouble maker.....:laughing:




B,


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

You_ do _realize the new lexicon is "Struble Maker", right Brian? :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

:laughing: Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well Joe,


I took the quadrant over to my friend Craig, Buffalo Bearing and he specked the holes and it came up with varying measurements , like 1/100th of an inch under a 1/2" as you said. 

Then I had him grab a small sample of 1/2" hardened steel shaft and it went in about 1/8" and started getting really snug. So I got to thinking that maybe it would be a good idea to hone it out to 1/2" along with the ports in the table for the quadrant. It's from 1929 so there is probably some surface rust and build up in there as Craig said. 

So here's what I was thinking, when I get these ports all honed out and that hardened steel rod fits in there real nice, if I send them out to you- can you taper the end of the pins as described in my diagram and then tap the top (1/4x20). My thinking was to re-create the knob end , tap that (1/4x20) as well and then thread the rod into the knob and spot weld it at the top and grind flush. I was going to have six of these made up, so I have some spares. I still need to find the 2 miter's that went with 88 and if I ever find them I'll have the pins for the miters and they will be ready to use.

Let me know and thanks for your help Joe,,:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Maybe one of these?
http://www.shars.com/products/view/4470/12quot_HSS_Straight_Shank_Chucking_Reamer

They have a variety of them.
Long reams are what they true rifle barrels with. 

They have decent stuff for a good price. I just bought a knurler, 
some 1/8" solid carbide drills, & a carbide threading insert from them. They also ship quickly.

Keep me posted, & I'll get'm done!:thumbsup:
Joe


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you very much Joe:thumbup:

You got the knurler......:clap::thumbup:

I'll do that.:thumbsup:

Might be a few weeks till I get to this...send me your address and I'll get the pins out when I finish honing and then sizing the 1/2" steel rod to the ports just to make sure all is good.:thumbsup:...

That was a run on sentence,,, wasn't it.....:laughing:


B,


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Brian, too complicated. Have Joe make the straight pins all in one piece, and then hone them to fit at your leisure. :thumbsup:

Not that such pins should need a hone-fit...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the input Tin,:thumbsup:

I appreciate it,
But I need to make sure these fit - if he had the quadrant and the saw bench with him, Then he would be able to verify the fit......I totally agree with you, :thumbsup:


But this will be better both ways......


Complicated - who me...:blink:.....:laughing:



Thanks Tin.:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The pins for my American don't fit tight through the fence holes just when you put them in the holes in the table.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Darce,
You have some play in the holes for the fence then....:blink: as long as there is no play once their in all the way......:thumbsup:..if there is movement once the pins are droped in place then you may need to do some work on the pins and the ports. 


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, it flops around all over the place when I am trying to cut stuff.....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm sensing some sarcasm .:blink:.....




B,:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

It was moving day today,.....:clap:


Removee the slidee plane,the frame, the extension table,and the main table...

I was a little thrown back on the weight of the main table....it was kinda strange the way they designed this saw....:blink:

You would think the main table is bolted directly on to the main housing casting.....:no:


It has it's own frame, and then that gets pinned and bolted....you actually have to take the main table out evenly....


I was freaking out....everything went fine except the main table....


Finally got her off....


Now...

I'm tring to get the worm/serpentine gear off the main shaft that raises and lowers the motor trunnion ( for the blade height)..... 

36" door.....

Ahhhhh,,,,,
Got late,I'm spent, done....I'm cooked.....:laughing:

Start back on her tomorrow.....


She'll be in the shop tomorrow....pictures to fallow...:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
What a project this has been,........
The weight of these parts is Killing me....:laughing: 

There is no way I am lifting the main table (with pins mind you) by myself.....:no: 
I have the main body completed...polished all the mechanical parts and have that all together.....it's beatifull....:clap: Lot of hard work, casting imperfections to deal with but it has been worth the effort......:thumbsup: 



Then on to the AWWM 16" Buzz Jointer.....


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You want to see casting imperfections, I can show you some doozies on that old Clement #2. I don't care though, those won't affect the way it cuts wood.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Well,
> What a project this has been,........
> The weight of these parts is Killing me....:laughing:
> 
> ...



Dude, it looks like a grizzly :clap:





LOL, jk
Hand wheels are sweet. It's looking nice


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

How DARE you insinuate she resembles a grizzly!!!!..........:laughing:

The Color,........ is not even close Arron......:whistling....:laughing:


Not to mention the weight differential ..... parts on this thing are insane,,,,

I should look into a beam crane......


:thumbsup:-up Arron...thanks....



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The top on my Clement I am working on is 38"x50". It was about all my brother and I could manage. 

Did you get the paint formula straight from Grizzly?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't use my kiss ass Santa unfortunately.on the "pad".....but let me just use the URL.....


:kissmyass:>insert picture of Santa<





B,....:whistling.....:laughing:....


On a side note:....you aren't kidding abouT the weight of the main tables on these beasts,,,,,,I'll be checking my nuts when we do that.......as soon as one drops to the floor , I'm done.....


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

10 pages of grade* A* _tool p0rn_.

Keep serving it up. I used to think I had some heavy stuff. 

I've got to give it to ya, you do stunning restorations on these tools. 
My hat is off to you.

Great pictures all the way through, explanations and good writing too.

Many thanks.

willy


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I was dumb enough to take the sliding table off my usb by myself.

Big saws have big parts.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I hate to ask, but did you take all the adjustment bolts off for raising or lowering the sliding table to become level with the main?:blink:....


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I hate to ask, but did you take all the adjustment bolts off for raising or lowering the sliding table to become level with the main?:blink:....
> 
> 
> B,


Yes. It was a pain.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Brian, did I read correctly that your next project is a 16" jointer ?

Are you serious? A 16" jointer. Are you serious, seriously?

I didn't even think such a beast was made.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

katoman said:


> Brian, did I read correctly that your next project is a 16" jointer ?
> 
> Are you serious? A 16" jointer. Are you serious, seriously?
> 
> I didn't even think such a beast was made.


I have a 16" one and I am looking for a 24".:whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a 16" one and I am looking for a 24".:whistling


Jointer, not a thickness planer. Really? they make them that large?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

katoman said:


> Jointer, not a thickness planer. Really? they make them that large?


Even wider too.

30's and I think a few 36's.

Yes, they are big.

here is a 30" http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=6584

here is a 36" http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=10931


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

My god B, you are really starting to piss me off. I'm lucky if I've got time to sharpen my chisels these days. :laughing:

Awesome stuff buddy.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

And I thought I was cool getting a box built around my RAS blade this weekend. You and your green sheet metal one upped me for sure, LOL 

Steller work man!
Blade shrouds are the golden ticket in Dust Collection


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Arron,


That is absolutely Awesome!!!!!:clap::clap::clap: well done:! I've seen that before....that came out great !!!:clap::clap:

So,
Does that help out..:blink:..makes sense.....:thumbsup:


That dust shroud is not finished......I'm determined to keep the dust out of the main box frame and away from the front bevel trunnion area....


You'll see.....:sneaky2:....

Great work on your dust box....that is awesome!!!:clap:


B,:thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Your words are to kind, it's just a box LOL

But yes it helps TREMENDOUSLY on cuts under 10".
I haven't tested it on any longer cross cuts, and in my current set up I can cut 3/4 thick up to 23.5 inches



Trunnions and acme screws hate dust. My Grizzly gets gummed up screws pretty often. I need to cut out my cabinet port to 6" and get the dust before it gets me. The Griz also has a blade shroud with what looks like a 2 inch hose inside the cabinet that is feed off the main 4" dc port.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

I was thinking that if the shroud could be a 2 part mechanism, the lower part that rides with the blade like what you made.
And then a second part that was attached by tiny trunnions or hinges to the under side of the table and sleeved onto the blade shroud part. In theory creating a complete encasement of any part of the blade below the table.

Because I think whats happening (at least in my case) is when the blade is only exposed and inch or so above the table, there is allot of exposed blade below the table.

Now what I have been recently doing is making all my cuts with about 2 inches of blade ABOVE the stock being cut. I've yet to have any ill effects with this yet. But to do this you need proper above table DC (which I sort of have:whistling) 

I'm working towards a shark guard.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Arron,
That may be just a box to you,...but to me .....that is creativity at work, ingenuity and something that shows your visions as a craftsman...the desire to improve ..,and making What ever you come up with come to fruition......:thumbsup:

Inventing, experimenting, being creative...........:clap:


I know what you mean about your table saw dust problem....
You'll have to see what I'm doing....may work for you , may not....different animals......

Hard to explain what I'm going to do.........

What's that saying....:blink:

Oh,
"A picture says a thousand words".......:laughing:


If you come up with something.....and your up to it,,, please share your ideas......:thumbsup:






B,:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,








Here are some new add on's .............




B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

After some finishing touches...... the Guard is finished....

I thought you would have a better idea on how the guard works with the help of a short video : 





All I have left is the electrical and i am finished with the 88D and then it's on to the American #1 16" buzz jointer.



B,


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Jealousy is a word that comes to mind.......

Moving shroud is going to be an awesome compliment to the fixed one.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Aaron Berk said:


> Jealousy is a word that comes to mind.....



I hope not......


Thanks for the compliment Arron....:thumbsup:


I have her off the wood cribbing and she is now planted on the floor . I'm redoing all of my dust collection and have the 88 all set up now....pictures to fallow. 


I am looking forward to firing her up .....it's been a little challenging as my old PM is in the garage and I have had to set up a temporary cutting room in there until the 88 was completed but that is about to come to an abrupt end Saturday as I sold the PM 64 .....


It's coming together......:thumbup:


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well......
I'll be back on The 88 to finish up the other add-ons .....the VFD enclosure and the control pad design is finished but that still needs to be fabricated,welded and all the hardware assembled. There will also be some lighting added.....you'll see........:whistling




More to come........


Work comes first,,,


And then I'm off to the AWWM 16" jointer......:clap:


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
Looks like its coming along.....:thumbsup:
I talked with Dan (the owner of Dynamic saw blade ) and he was trying to steer me away from the carbide blade.... He said the Silver line are only $34.00 and you can resaw as fast as you can walk......
I am going to try one of them out but I am still going to go for the carbide....read up on them and users have nothing but positive coments...

Appearently the cut is far supperior on the finish of the cut compared to the standard steel blade....

anyways,

I remember your rebutle to me running a 16" blade at 3600 RPM.....

I took some pictures of my new RIP blade......

Cost: $189.00 + the $13.50 for the sharpening of my CB on the Vollmer CH270 saw grinder - 



 There was some language on the blade I thought might entertain your judgmental decision on the argument you felt so passionate about....


read it and weep Mr. Snidley.......


B,:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have one of their blades for my Kapex, not a bad blade. Is that a rip blade? Thought you wanted another combo?

I know they can be run that fast, but it serves no advantage to you. You can't feed it by hand fast enough to take advantage of the sfm. If you didn't rig up that dust shroud thing, that blade would spit dust right back in your face because of the rpms.

That speed also burnishes the wood, polished look and that is hard on a blade.
There is a difference between a smooth cut and a polished cut. 



I don't think I would ever spend 200-300 bucks on a BS blade though. 
Like I said I want a 2tpi 1/2" blade which should take care of most of my work.

I did split an old oak 10"x10" barn beam today with the Crescent. Didn't even phase it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

OK,
I will try a third attempt.....video...and there is NO burnishing....

glass cut finished Mr. Sindley....no burns, clean!...:thumbsup: 

I will slap up some more evidence and see what you think,,,,

as far as the dust,,,,,,,:laughing: there is none,,, 

Took a video last week,
started the saw before the DC.....out of the corner of my eye I see the top filter bag inflate, so I took some video of it,,,it really was a pleasant surprise.....

I'm not giving up....:thumbsup: but this will be my final attempt on your argument....:laughing:


B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Glass smooth, burnished, same thing. 

It really is too fast, but not much you can do with a DD. 

Like I said, if that dust shroud you monkeyed up was not on there, face fulls of dust.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I can see that your sticking to your argument,.....

I'll put some video up here tomorrow,.(or when I get some free time within the next couple of days)..you can make your own conclusion and what ever that is,....it is.......

Point is D,
I am not exceeding the RPM limitations as you saw on the RIP blade information,,, speed/teeth configuration vs feed rate......


Just saying......



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

woops.........

B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
here is the video of the 88 running without the DC on......:thumbup:

Shot this last week. I'll have some vid of some cutting - the Yaskawa VFD enclosure is pretty much finished - I shot that today so tomorrow it gets assembled... it has some chrome polished jewelry on it....:laughing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzzl1TSejUI&feature=plcp

B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

There you go stubby....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for doing that, I had 2 = signs and couldnt get that to work....:thumbsup:

Finished the enclosure for the VFD and all I have left is the lighting....:thumbup:


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well,
THe Beast is finished,....onward and upward....


On to the AWWM 16" Jointer....:thumbup:




The lighting for the 88D









left side corner of the 88D









Left side of the 88D









Rear of the 88D









Right side access door of the 88D










Right top view of the 88D









Left top view of the 88D










Center front top view of the 88D










Now it's on to the AWWM Jointer,......




B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:blink::laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

here we go................














B,


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

That thang is jus beautiful. I wish you was my neighbor - I got to rip some old 2x6 form boards down to make furring strips with...



:whistling


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

:thumbup:

:clap:

wheres the drooling smiley? LOL


Love the saw.
Ya did good!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I want to know what you did with the fast and furious car, after you took the ground effects and under body lighting off it and put it on a table saw?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

it's being converted into a 16" ARN jointer...........:whistling 



B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Got a pm a few weeks ago from OWWM forum......letting me know that they were considering my Oliver 88D for the 2013 calanders which would be released in January........

With all the great restorations that have been done to so much machinery over the years, with all being considered......


The thoughts that went through my head on how they would perceive my machine.......






.....



Few days agao....
I received the PM stating that my Oliver 88d will be featured in the OWWM 2013 calander.............


I don't know what other machines will be in the calander, as of yet..but as soon as I find out ....I'll post the link for the 2013 calander.....they have had some great calanders over the years....:thumbsup:


B ,


----------

